# Propane LPGas 8N 1957 don't know how to fill it



## cap (2 mo ago)

It looks just like this one. 



Problem is it ran out of fuel and I can't fill it. Can you tell me what propane hose I need to buy to fill from a propane tank? I guess i need a bleeder valve too maybe.
Don't know were to buy it.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

My memory on filling a propane tractor doesn't include the line that we used.
As I recall the valve was very much like the one the propane dealers use to fill the small portable tanks,
it threads onto the tractor tank fill then has a hand valve to open.
There should be a bleeder type vent on the tractor tank.
Some people had a pump on the storage tank that you filled from many did not.
Hook up the fill line from the storage tank which had a liquid draw line (a dip tube to the bottom of the tank) to the tractor tank open the tank
valves open the tractor tank fill and let the liquid propane start flowing into the tractor tank, then open the vapor bleeder and bleed propane gas off till
you start getting liquid from the bleeder vent. Close the bleeder, close the tank and line valves, loosen the connector and let the trapped liquid escape.
Your tractor tank would be full.
Lots of propane vapors released and drifting around so some what hazardous if not done carefully.

To get enough in your tractor tank to get it started you will need a hose between the two tanks.
If using a common 20-40# tank you will need to invert it to get a liquid transfer between tanks.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

Hey CAP, a suggestion:

Go find a propane sales place, then go find the old guy who knows Jack -- and get his recommendations. 

It could be that rotating through a couple of spare tanks might be the easiest way to go - when one runs out just swap it out and fill the old one when you next go to town. Without having a propane delivery truck type set-up (with pumps, hoses and such) your refilling could be pretty awkward.

NICE running tractor there - could you mention your hook-up and how you vary the propane gas going to the cylinders? Things like regulators and such. Sure is interesting!

****
Say - this might help:






Joe


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Good video, on my propane powered pickup the vapor draw was used for cold weather starting a cold engine. The main regulator / vaporizer was water heated untill the engine water jacket was warmed up it couldn't vaporize enough fuel to feed the engine. Once it was warmed up you would close the vapor line and run on the liquid side.


----------



## Rolex (11 mo ago)

I'm down in OZ and I couldn't buy a hose so I had to make one from parts.

It's totally the wrong thing to do safety wise but I invert the supply tank while filling the empty tank, this is to get the fluid across not just gas.

A bleed point on the empty bottle end will make life easier and safer 

Ensure both tanks are well grounded to stop static sparks


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

If your tank does not have the liquid draw the only way to transfer liquid is to invert the tank.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

It's amazing the ways things get done sometimes. Rolex, in our Alaskan Never Never Land we usually use the lynching maneuver ("hanging" the donor tank inverted) and then using a locally crafted Male / Valve / Male connection from tank to tank (no snickering there!). Then the inverted tank's valve is opened, the valve between them is opened and the receiver tank's valve is opened. Filling of the lower tank goes on until the pressure builds in it to equilibrium. 

Then the lower tank's bleed valve (used to be called "The 10% valve in the misty past) is carefully opened *with a tool and using gloves*. The now slightly reduced pressure in the lower tank allows more liquid propane to transfer to the receiver tank until the receiver tank is at 90%. You can stop at any time but at 90% the 10% valve starts to spit out a little propane. This is the absolute max fill on the lower tank. Immediately shut everything off, close both tank valves and carefully disconnect the tanks. "Carefully" because a tiny bit of liquid propane in the transfer contraption will squirt out because of the tank pressure and liquid propane, in any quantity, is BAD - causing frostbite in a fraction of a second on bare skin (Remember "t*he gloves*" warning?)

So, OK, inattention and dirtball lack of common sense can REALLY cause problems - and so, if available, just have the empty tank filled at "The Propane Store". Just swapping tanks seems a good idea too.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Most of the tanks in the older tractors were solidly mounted, you can't easily swap them out plus many of them are 20-40 gallon tanks, that's gallons not pounds.
It's not as easy as swapping a 30 pounder out on a forklift, thats held in place with a quick clamp.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

So Lou, 

There you are, giving "The Pride of the 50s" a chance to bush hog her way to glory WAY back in the far field. Suddenly you notice that the propane is running out. You start driving back to the barn, ----- and The Fat Lady sings. 

20 minutes later you're back at the barn and you start hauling ALL the refill gear to the trailer which you then pull to "The Pride of the 50s". Now you start refilling "The Pride's" tank and 30 minutes later you're ready to load all that refueling 'stuff' back on the trailer and you pull it out of your way. It'll get back to the barn later, somehow, after ..................

So, carry a spare 20 pound BBQ bottle with you and park it on the side of the field while you bush hog or just carry it on "The Pride". If needed, hook it up to "The Pride's" system (One Hose) and either finish bush hogging or go back for a well earned ice tea. No total refueling in the hot field and no winches or sky hooks!. Back at the barn with "The Pride" you can top off the big tank for tomorrow.

You'd do the same thing with the BBQ grill - right?

- Joe -


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'd look at converting it to gasoline, if I could. LOL


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Joe.S.AK said:


> So Lou,
> 
> There you are, giving "The Pride of the 50s" a chance to bush hog her way to glory WAY back in the far field. Suddenly you notice that the propane is running out. You start driving back to the barn, ----- and The Fat Lady sings.
> 
> ...


Nope, I'd tow her back to the fuel tank.


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

For future knowledge that tractor in the video is not an 8N.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

No John, it isn't specifically about a Ford even. The discussion has zeroed in on Refilling a Propane Tank and pretty much moved away from CAP's '57 8N. 

Bill, while propane refilling "on the fly" as it were is awkward, the use of Propane instead of gasoline has a really big advantage - you don't have to contend with old gasohol. No water in the gas, much less corrosion, clean plugs and no trash in the fuel (from gas cans). I have also used supplemental LP gas to start vehicles in scary cold temperatures too, like -50 to -80 F.

For me, in the lower 48 states, the major benefit to Propane's use is that it Never Goes Bad in storage. Gasoline (especially Gasohol) if not used pretty much every day or two picks up water and if not rotated through the tank every month or more goes 'sour'. 

I'm, right now, in the process of converting a gasoline generator to Propane for those two specific reasons.

CAP - have you researched Propane powered cars, trucks, forklifts and such to see if refueling them might be mentioned? Kind of an important thing in their use away from the base location. You know - trips to the job sites, going to Grandma's for Thanksgiving - all sorts of times you might get caught short away from the house or the shop.


----------



## cap (2 mo ago)

Thanks for all the replies. I messaged the Nash Fuel company they told me to buy this hose. 1-3/4" Acme To Pol Liquid Propane Transfer Kit Tank Grill Filler Fill Unloading It's $400








1-3/4" Acme To Pol Liquid Propane Transfer Kit Tank Grill Filler Fill Unloading | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1-3/4" Acme To Pol Liquid Propane Transfer Kit Tank Grill Filler Fill Unloading at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I will wait and have my propane company which comes to fill my 500 gallon tank to fill the tractor tank while they are here. The tractor is a derelict which may not even run so I don't want to put money into it if it's broken.


----------



## Joe.S.AK (Nov 26, 2020)

CAP - don't you maybe have a loose LP tank for a Barbecue laying around somewhere? If you can get it filled and figure how to hook it up you can see if this tractor will start and run without that OMG $380  ( looks like commercial grade ) hose. It sounds as though GranPa had some other (custom) system for refilling that propane burning beauty. Find, beg, borrow or somehow obtain a temporary tank to see if the effort is worth 'it'. If she fires up and you decide to "invest" then, as you mentioned, the propane delivery truck might be able to do a one time fill into the larger tank where it sits until things get sorted out. Use the now almost full small tank for the grill next spring if nothing else.
You know if you don't at least try you'll wonder for the rest of your life if just maybe ..................


----------

